# Brahms' Clarinet Quintet



## Krisena

I've never been a Brahms fan, but earlier this week I heard this piece on the radio and I was sold.

I need more like it, be it by Brahms himself or other composers. What I really want is compositions with that intense, gloomy, autumnal mood. The closest I've gotten before I heard the Clarinet Quintet is Sibelius' Piano Quintet.

All help appreciated. 

Other than that, let's discuss this awesome piece of music.


----------



## Art Rock

This work is my favourite Brahms composition and tied with Schubert's string quintet as best piece of chamber music.

Make sure you try the other highlights (imo) in Brahms' gorgeous chamber music repertoire:
Piano Quartet 1, Piano Quartet 3, String Sextet 2, Clarinet Sonata 1, String Quintet 1.


----------



## Ukko

_@Art Rock_ mentions the Clarinet Sonata Op. 120/1 (the 2nd sonata in Op. 120 is less intense and more cheerful, at least on its surface). The viola version of Op. 120/1 seems to me somewhat darker than the clarinet version, because the viola expresses darkness better.

I don't hear gloom in the Clarinet Quintet, more like thoughtfulness; probably a personality thing (mine).

There many be multiple flavors of intensity combined with gloom, depending on how the music grabs you. If you haven't already, listen to Symanowski's _"Mythes"_, particularly the first.


----------



## itywltmt

Mozart, Weber, Coleridge-Taylor, these are the three clarinet quintets that come to mind. None of them are especially gloomy, though the use of the Mozart quintet in the MASH (or is it M*A*S*H) last episode does confer gloom to it for listeners who are familiar with it.


----------



## waldvogel

For more "autumnal" Brahms, check out the piano pieces op. 116, 117, 118, and 119. They vary in mood from sparkling to reflective to downright sad, but they are all gems. Just try not to listen to all 20 or so pieces in a row.

Richard Strauss had a tremendous autumnal period in his last years. The _Metamorphosen for 23 Strings_ is shattering, while the _Oboe Concerto _and the _Four Last Songs_ are wonderfully deep and satisfying.


----------



## violadude

How about the clarinet trio? It's a really good piece too (not a fan of the finale, but the rest of the movements are good).


----------



## Meaghan

You should try some late Beethoven (quartets or piano sonatas); much of it is pensive, bittersweet, and "autumnal" in a way that is comparable to late Brahms. Try, for starters, the Op. 109 piano sonata, especially the last movement, which, despite being in a major key, has something vaguely sad about it and is very beautiful.


----------



## Ondine

Krisena said:


> All help appreciated.


I feel that -maybe- both Bruch's String Quartets can be around that taste.


----------



## principe

The Clarinet Quintet is one of the Magnum Opus of Brahms. It's a unique work of this medium, equalled by Mozart and, to a great extent, by Weber. Its sometimes dark and passionate character is subject to the performance too.
However, Brahms has reached some of his greatest heights in Chamber Music in his Piano Quartets (particularly the first one in c minor), his magnificent Piano Quintet in f minor, op.34 (this is even darker and much more passionate) and his amazingly beautiful and creative String Quintet in G major, op. 111.
Of course he is not like Late Beethoven, but he requires the optimum of the performers involved. Brahms' music is a true challenge to perform (and to listen, at least for very attentive and dedicated listeners).

Principe


----------



## oogabooha

I've never heard his clarinet quintet until I read this post, but I'm listening now...I'll post my thoughts later


----------



## Hausmusik

violadude said:


> How about the clarinet trio? It's a really good piece too (not a fan of the finale, but the rest of the movements are good).


I agree with the violadude: the Clarinet Trio probably cannot miss with you if you love Brahms's Clarinet Quintet.

Other chamber works with clarinet you may like that have a similar feel (at least in the slow movements): Mozart's Clarinet Quintet, Schubert's Octet, Brahms's Clarinet or Viola Sonatas.

Other "autumnal"-sounding Brahms: Alto Rhapsody, 3rd Symphony.


----------



## oogabooha

That was really, well, luscious! I'll have to listen to it again, but my impression was just beauty. I don't think I have enjoyed a Brahms piece that much on first listen before (bar the violin concerto in d major), so naturally I'm going to listen many more times in the future. Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## clavichorder

I just sampled this quintet recently, great stuff!


----------



## Ramako

Can I resurrect this thread in order to request recommendations on recordings? This combined with me learning it was modeled on Haydn's b minor from the op. 33 (my favourite quartet) has made me really want this work.


----------



## Vaneyes

Suggest...

View attachment 8381


----------



## Ukko

Ramako said:


> Can I resurrect this thread in order to request recommendations on recordings? This combined with me learning it was modeled on Haydn's b minor from the op. 33 (my favourite quartet) has made me really want this work.


1. The Philips CD, Harold Wright with the Boston Symphony Chamber Players. Mr. Wright is my favorite clarinetist.

2. The Apex CD, Karl Leister (the Berlin Soloists)

3. The DG Galleria CD, Karl Leister with the Amadeus Quartet. Mr. Leister is my second favorite clarinetist.


----------

